# Wyoming Archery Hunt!!!



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Went with the old man and a few of his friends that drew out on a unit up in wyoming on a LE archery tag. After a little problem with the horse running into the barb wire fence the night before and getting a cut that wouldn't stop bleeding until we got to camp and put on a turneket we started to unload the gear. It was awesome we just got camp set up and were playin with the calls while going through our hunting gear and blew the old hoochie mama and a bull screamed about 200 yards away. We ended up closing the distance to about 50-60 yards but it was so thick we were never able to see him. We were able to close him in every night but same thing we never saw him. So the last night we got into about 8 different bulls and just about sealed the deal, but what do you do that's why it's called hunting. They went up again the next weekend and ended up sticking a 6 point about a 340 class, and was unable to recover they ended up trackin this bull for 2 days and were never able to find him   .Well i took me while to get these up but here they are. Here are a few pics, i'll get on tommorrow and post some videos.

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/ ... ure012.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/ ... ure010.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/ ... e009-1.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/ ... ure008.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/ ... ure007.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/ ... ure005.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/ ... ure004.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/ ... e003-1.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/ ... ure002.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d111/ ... ure001.jpg


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a gorgeous area.... Thats too bad about that 6. Sounds like it would have been a really nice bull. Whats the deal with the last picture??


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats some pretty country there. that realy sucks about losing that bull. aleast you guys found some elk and had a great time calling them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like Lake Mountain above Lake Alice, looking SW towards Porcupine Ridge.
Good elk country. I was up there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

:mrgreen: :lol: That last pic is the horse that got cut up by the barb wire. He was shaking pretty bad and had lost alot of blood so we had to put a turnicet on it cuz it was shooting out about 3 inches so it was last resort. He made it though and is as healthy as a horse :mrgreen:


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Was the hunter and the caller always set up together? 
Elk have a comfort zone and they can pinpoint where the calling is coming from. They will come to about 70 yards and will hang up, unless they can see the "elk" that was calling. If they don't see one 99% of the time they will boogie out of there. Set up your caller 70-80 yards behind the hunter and I promise your success rates will go up. 

Not trying to tell ya how to hunt, I am just trying to offer you up some tips.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

No not always, we had tried that set up on the same bull about an hour earlier and he did the same thing. I just don't think they were fired up enough, because the last night of the hunt they were just getting all worked up


----------

